# Obsidian lehnte ein Game of Thrones RPG ab



## Darkmoon76 (30. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Obsidian lehnte ein Game of Thrones RPG ab* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Obsidian lehnte ein Game of Thrones RPG ab*


----------



## nigra (30. August 2017)

Die sollen mal bei CD Projekt anfragen. Wie geil wäre das bitte?! Alternativ noch als Action Adventure von Naughty Dog oder Rockstar Games.


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2017)

Obsidian hat keine Ahnung. Ein GoT-RPG. Möglichst noch FPS wäre der Hammer. Das Setting wäre hierfür perfekt geeignet.


----------



## Batze (30. August 2017)

Weiß nicht was die alle an der Serie so toll finden. Ich habe mir 2,5 Folgen rein gequält und finde es stinklangweilig.


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2017)

Du mußt mehr sehen um die Zusammenhänge zu begreifen.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (30. August 2017)

Jep, die 1. und 2. Staffel sind eher um langsam alles aufzubauen. Ab der 3ten hat mich die Serie dann sehr gefesselt.


----------



## Hoaxwars (30. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Obsidian hat keine Ahnung. Ein GoT-RPG. Möglichst noch FPS wäre der Hammer. Das Setting wäre hierfür perfekt geeignet.



Mich würde da glatt interessieren... Warum?^^


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2017)

Ganz einfach weil das Fantasy-Setting, die unterschiedlichen Fraktionen, Charaktere etc. schreien nahezu nach RPG.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was die alle an der Serie so toll finden. Ich habe mir 2,5 Folgen rein gequält und finde es stinklangweilig.


Ging mir ähnlich. Liegt aber auch am Genre, denn abgesehen von "Herr der Ringe" hab ich für Fantasy leider überhaupt nix übrig. Zumindest was Filme und Serien betrifft.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoaxwars (30. August 2017)

Seltsam das Obsidian scheinbar zu sehr durch die Standart Fantasy Brille geschaut obwohl Feargus Urquhart  die Bücher kennt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. August 2017)

Irgendwo haben die Obsidians auch recht, dass GoT eigentlich zu wenig Fantasy ist, um daraus ein gutes Fantasy-Spiel zu machen.
Abgesehen von Drachen und dem bisschen paranormalen, was da hinter der Mauer abgeht, hat das Universum kaum Fantasy-Elemente. 
So unterscheidet es sich kaum von einem simplen Mittelalter-Szenario.
Da ist Star Wars deutlich mehr Fantasy als GoT.


----------



## MrFob (30. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Irgendwo haben die Obsidians auch recht, dass GoT eigentlich zu wenig Fantasy ist, um daraus ein gutes Fantasy-Spiel zu machen.
> Abgesehen von Drachen und dem bisschen paranormalen, was da hinter der Mauer abgeht, hat das Universum kaum Fantasy-Elemente.
> So unterscheidet es sich kaum von einem simplen Mittelalter-Szenario.



Naja, aber auf Kingdom Come: Deliverance freuen sich doch auch alle...

Solange das Spiel gut gemacht ist haette ich ueberhaupt nichts gegen etwas weniger Fantasy Elemente in einem fiktiven Mittelalter RPG einzuwenden (muss ja noch nicht mal GoT sein, ich meine das eher allgemein).


----------



## McCerb (31. August 2017)

Ein Spiel ist nur möglich in Telltale Art finde ich, als Rpg zum Leveln  allerhöchstens Banditen, Wegelagerer,Wiedergänger und Gegnerische Fraktion vll. .Endboss: Nachtkönig. Vll auch mit Hack and Slay Modus wenn der Gegner mit 8000 Mann ankommt


----------



## Jakkelien (31. August 2017)

Heute würden sie noch viel eher ablehnen.
Sie haben ihre eigenen IP's aufgebaut die sie jetzt pflegen.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. August 2017)

Das letzte GoT RPG ist wahrscheinlich zu sehr gefloppt, trotz des Namenes. 
Game of Thrones im Videotest

Ehrlich gesagt, zu viele GoT Spiele muss ich nun auch nicht haben, außerdem mag ich lieber unverbrauchte Settings, damit meine ich Franchises, die nicht (zu oft) verfilmt etc. worden sind.


----------



## Talisman79 (31. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das letzte GoT RPG ist wahrscheinlich zu sehr gefloppt, trotz des Namenes.
> Game of Thrones im Videotest
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, zu viele GoT Spiele muss ich nun auch nicht haben, außerdem mag ich lieber unverbrauchte Settings, damit meine ich Franchises, die nicht (zu oft) verfilmt etc. worden sind.



naja so viel gibt es ja nun nicht.es gibt zwei mega schlechte spiele und das war es auch schon wieder.würde mich auf jedenfall über ein vernünftiges spiel(am besten mehrere mit unterschiedlichen genres,strategie,rpg etc)zum thema freuen


----------



## Batze (31. August 2017)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Jep, die 1. und 2. Staffel sind eher um langsam alles aufzubauen. Ab der 3ten hat mich die Serie dann sehr gefesselt.


Na wenn ich mir erst 2 ganze Staffeln reinziehen muss damit mal sowas wie ein wenig Action entsteht ist es ja noch schlimmer als ich dachte. 
Also ich verstehe schon das einige sowas gut finden, warum auch nicht, Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Aber das so viele auf sowas stehen kann ich dann irgendwie doch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich. Liegt aber auch am Genre, denn abgesehen von "Herr der Ringe" hab ich für Fantasy leider überhaupt nix übrig. Zumindest was Filme und Serien betrifft.
> [...]


... wobei das aber ein sehr, sehr schwaches Argument ist.

Der Fantasyteil von GoT kommt erst deutlich später, die ersten Staffeln sind so gut wie frei von Fantasy und so ein Gedöns. 

D.h. wenn man sich die ersten drei Staffeln anschaut, hört man lediglich Andeutungen, was mal war. Vor langer Zeit. Bis dahin ist es perfektes Ränkeschmieden und Mittelalterflair.

Jedenfalls meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.


----------



## Talisman79 (31. August 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Na wenn ich mir erst 2 ganze Staffeln reinziehen muss damit mal sowas wie ein wenig Action entsteht ist es ja noch schlimmer als ich dachte.
> Also ich verstehe schon das einige sowas gut finden, warum auch nicht, Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Aber das so viele auf sowas stehen kann ich dann irgendwie doch nicht verstehen.



oh je,und du erdreistest dir andere als dumm zu bezeichnen?(anderer thread)vieleicht sollte man sich auch einfach mal eingestehen,das manche eben nicht im stande sind anspruchsvolle stoffe zu verstehen,und zu bewerten.für manche reicht es halt nur für frauentausch und mitten im leben.
die serie ist mit 38 emmys die erfolgreichste aller zeiten und hat so ziemlich jede regel gebrochen,die man vorher als standard bezeichnete.mit einer durchschnittswertung von 9,5 bei 1,3 mio abgegeben stimmen(imdb) is es auch die im schnitt höchst bewertetste serie die es gibt.


aber stimmt schon,,jedem tierchen sein pläsierchen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei das aber ein sehr, sehr schwaches Argument ist.
> 
> Der Fantasyteil von GoT kommt erst deutlich später, die ersten Staffeln sind so gut wie frei von Fantasy und so ein Gedöns.
> 
> ...


Alles schon und gut was du sagst, ändert letztendlich aber nix an der Tatsache dass GoT es nicht geschafft hat meinen Nerv zu treffen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2017)

Warum der Finger? 

GoT muss ja nicht deinen Nerv treffen, aber man kann nicht von Fantasy sprechen, wenn es die ersten drei, vier *Staffeln* überhaupt keine bzw. nur angedeutete Fantasy-Elemente gibt.


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Na wenn ich mir erst 2 ganze Staffeln reinziehen muss damit mal sowas wie ein wenig Action entsteht ist es ja noch schlimmer als ich dachte.
> Also ich verstehe schon das einige sowas gut finden, warum auch nicht, Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Aber das so viele auf sowas stehen kann ich dann irgendwie doch nicht verstehen.


Absolut, siehe slb79 ... aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass die ersten Staffeln eben noch auf der Romanreihe basieren und diese mehr oder weniger akkurat darstellen. D.h. hier wird sich verdammt viel Zeit genommen um Charaktere zu zeichnen, einzuführen, die Motive und Beweggründe ihres Handelns *glaubhaft* darzustellen und, ohne jetzt groß spoilern zu wollen, irgendwann zu bemerken, dass der Martin ein kleiner Sadist ist. 

D.h. die Serie schafft es, liebgewonne Charaktere zu hinterfragen und mit vermeindlich bösen Charakteren zu sympathisieren, ich sag z.B. nur Tywin Lannister.

Das ist eben der Punkt, den ich bei der Argumentation von slb79 nicht verstanden habe: die ersten Staffeln könnten fast (!) eine 1:1 Darstellung vom europäischen Mittelalter mit all seinen Verstrickungen und Intrigen sein, komplett losgelöst ohne Fantasy oder gar Sci-Fi Gedöns.

Auch epische Schlachten und einschneidene Ereignisse, google z.B. mal Reaktionsvideos zum Thema "Red Wedding" sind so grandios inszeniert, dass hier wirklich Emotionen beim Zuschauer ausgelöst werden und das, bin ich der Meinung, ist bei einer Serie eher selten der Fall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum der Finger?
> 
> GoT muss ja nicht deinen Nerv treffen, aber man kann nicht von Fantasy sprechen, wenn es die ersten drei, vier *Staffeln* überhaupt keine bzw. nur angedeutete Fantasy-Elemente gibt.


Mit jeder weiteren Staffel wächst der Fantasy-Anteil aber mehr und mehr, soviel hab ich, obwohl ich die Serie aktiv nicht verfolge, schon mitbekommen. Drachen, Wiederbelebung von Toten Helden, dann noch dieser - Sorry, ich hab partout keine Ahnung wie diese Gestalt genannt wird - missgestaltete Typ (Nachtkönig?!)... Obs an Anfang wenig ist oder nicht spielt keine Rolle, am Ende ist es doch eine Fantasy-Serie, und solche liegen bei mir nunmal nicht hoch im Kurs. Punkt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2017)

... ist es eben nicht bzw. das wird der gesamten Roman- und auch Serienreihe nicht gerecht, wenn man hier stupide von Fantasy spricht.

Wie dem auch sei ... du hast Recht. Punkt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ist es eben nicht bzw. das wird der gesamten Roman- und auch Serienreihe nicht gerecht, wenn man hier stupide von Fantasy spricht.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei ... du hast Recht. Punkt.


https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_Thrones

Tante Wiki lügt nie. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2017)

Wiki lügt leider manchmal doch. Auf Aussagen in Wiki kann man sich leider nie wirklich zu 100% verlassen. Habe ich schon feststellen müssen.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. August 2017)

Meine Frau mag die Serie auch nicht, weswegen ich auch noch ziemlich hinterher hänge. Grund sind meiner Ansicht nach, dass es schwer fällt sympathische Charaktere zu finden, und da es so viele Figuren gibt kommen die, die man dann mag auch eben nur ein paar Minuten je Folge zum Zuge. Ich mag z.B. eigentlich nur Tyrion Lannister,  Daenerys Targaryen und Jon Snow. Sowie eingeschränkt noch Jaime Lannister und Brienne of Tarth. D.h. von den "guten" bei den ganzen Hauptpersonen fast niemanden.


PS: Fantasy heißt nicht, dass es nur um Schwertkampf und Drachen etc. geht. Es gibt sehr viele politische Fantasy etwa von Ursula K. LeGuin (am bekanntesten dürfte Erdsee sein) die sich sehr viel damit beschäftigt, wie sich Dinge in einer fiktiven Welt auf die Gesellschaft auswirken.


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]Tante Wiki lügt nie.


... trotz des Smilies vermute ich, dass du das ernst meinst!


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Frau mag die Serie auch nicht, weswegen ich auch noch ziemlich hinterher hänge. Grund sind meiner Ansicht nach, dass es schwer fällt sympathische Charaktere zu finden, und da es so viele Figuren gibt kommen die, die man dann mag auch eben nur ein paar Minuten je Folge zum Zuge. Ich mag z.B. eigentlich nur Tyrion Lannister,  Daenerys Targaryen und Jon Snow. Sowie eingeschränkt noch Jaime Lannister und Brienne of Tarth. D.h. von den "guten" bei den ganzen Hauptpersonen fast niemanden.



Ned Stark?
Lord Baelish?
Tywin Lennister?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wiki lügt leider manchmal doch. Auf Aussagen in Wiki kann man sich leider nie wirklich zu 100% verlassen. Habe ich schon feststellen müssen.


Ich hab das ja nicht umsonst augenzwinkernd gemeint, weil ja die Masse zu sehr auf die Sammelquelle vertrauen. Tatsächlich wird GoT aber mehrheitlich als Fantasy aufgenommen, es reicht "GoT" und "Fantasy" als gemeinsame Suchbegriffe zu googlen. Am korrektesten wäre wohl "Fiktives, mittelalterähnliches Universum mit Fantasy-Elementen".

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. August 2017)

Ich denke, dass es Fantasy-Lizenzen gibt, die sich sehr viel besser für ein Rollenspiel eignen. Dass nun jeder versucht mit GoT Geld zu machen, ist zwar verständlich aber nicht unbedingt im Sinne der Fans...


----------



## Spiritogre (31. August 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ned Stark?
> Lord Baelish?
> Tywin Lennister?



Ned Stark mochte ich nicht sonderlich. Er wurde als große Sympathiefigur vorgeführt, war aber letztlich auch nur ein strenger Herrscher (vor dem gemeinen Volk) und kuschte gleichzeitig feige vor den höheren Tieren. 
Lord Baelish ist irgendwie schon cool, kleines intrigantes Arschloch, aber eben kein Sympathieträger. 
Tywin Lennister ist ja nur der normale machtbesessene Herrscher, der über Leichen geht. Ihn finde ich weder besonders schlimm noch besonders gut, der ist irgendwie einfach belanglos vom Charakter her, irgendwie in der Mitte angesiedelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... trotz des Smilies vermute ich, dass du das ernst meinst!


Du vermutest falsch. Vorschnell wie immer. 

Ich sags mal so: mir ist es ziemlich wumpe wie Fans und Nicht-Fans über die Definition streiten, sowie aber Fantastische Wesen wie Drachen, Zauberei, Rückkehr vom Tod und andere sichtlich unrealistische Inhalte Einzug finden ist das Ganze vom Fantasy-Genre nicht mehr allzu weit entfernt. Und damit ist die Sache für mich auch erledigt.

Also... Weitermachen. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Talisman79 (31. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Frau mag die Serie auch nicht, weswegen ich auch noch ziemlich hinterher hänge. Grund sind meiner Ansicht nach, dass es schwer fällt sympathische Charaktere zu finden, und da es so viele Figuren gibt kommen die, die man dann mag auch eben nur ein paar Minuten je Folge zum Zuge. Ich mag z.B. eigentlich nur Tyrion Lannister,  Daenerys Targaryen und Jon Snow. Sowie eingeschränkt noch Jaime Lannister und Brienne of Tarth. D.h. von den "guten" bei den ganzen Hauptpersonen fast niemanden.
> 
> 
> PS: Fantasy heißt nicht, dass es nur um Schwertkampf und Drachen etc. geht. Es gibt sehr viele politische Fantasy etwa von Ursula K. LeGuin (am bekanntesten dürfte Erdsee sein) die sich sehr viel damit beschäftigt, wie sich Dinge in einer fiktiven Welt auf die Gesellschaft auswirken.



und genau das macht die serie so gut,,wo man anfangs noch klare feindbilder oder unsympathen hat,verschwimmt das irgendwann immer mehr.in GoT gibt es kein schwarz oder weiss..charaktere die man anfangs hasst,entwickeln sich nach und nach zu absoluten fanlieblingen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ned Stark?
> Lord Baelish?
> Tywin Lennister?



Ned Stark ? Stirbt Ende von Staffel 1 (für meinen Geschmack viel zu schnell).
Lord Baelish ist ein intrigantes A.....loch. 
ebenso wie der schwanzlose Lord Varys 
Tywin Lennister ? ok aber Tyrion ist eher mein Favorit. Der abgebrochene Meter fetzt irgendwie.
Brienne gefällt mir charakterlich auch
Daenerys und Jon Snow auch
Aria gefällt mir. Ebenso Bran und Sansa
auch Ygritte oder Catlyn Stark
Hodor ist sowieso Kult.  
Theon Graufreud wurde für seinen Verrat ordentlich bestraft. Mittlerweile finde ich den langsam wieder ok. Seine Schwester gefällt mir aber noch deutlich besser.
Ramsay Bolton ist ein sadistisches Arschloch. Ebenso wie Jeoffrey Baratheon.


----------



## Talisman79 (31. August 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ned Stark ? Stirbt Ende von Staffel 1 (für meinen Geschmack viel zu schnell)
> Lord Baelish ist ein A.....loch.
> Tywin Lennister ? ok aber Tyrion ist eher mein Favorit
> Brienne gefällt mir charakterlich auch
> ...



gibt viele sympathen.clegane(der hund),sam,tormund,jamie,bronn,gendry,davos ,podrick usw usw..es sind sooo viele 



was mir an der serie noch am meisten gefällt und was diese von anderen stoffen abhebt,is die unvorhersehbarkeit.hier werden publikumslieblinge,helden und mainchars gekillt als gäbe es kein morgen.auch gefällt mir die raue harte welt super,,hier wird kein halt vor vergewaltigungen,inszest und kindermord usw gemacht.das hebt das ganze für mich auch noch mal auf ein anderes,erwachseneres level.so eine creepy welt kenn ich sonst nur vom geralt von riva(weswegen ich auch riesen hoffnung in die netflixserie lege)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. August 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> und genau das macht die serie so gut,,wo man anfangs noch klare feindbilder oder unsympathen hat,verschwimmt das irgendwann immer mehr.in GoT gibt es kein schwarz oder weiss..charaktere die man anfangs hasst,entwickeln sich nach und nach zu absoluten fanlieblingen.



Ja, das war eben insbesondere bei Jaime bei mir der Fall. 

Allerdings ist diese große Charaktervielfalt auch gleichzeitig das große Problem. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Hauptfiguren und Handlungsstränge. Das ist schon interessant und generell ist ja alles sehr cool aber dadurch wird man auch nie so in die Erlebnisse einer Person involviert, zumindest geht es mir so. Ich mag gerne eine oder zwei persönliche Bezugspersonen mit denen ich mich identifizieren kann. Bei GoT sind letztlich ALLE irgendwo Arschlöcher, egal ob sie zu den Guten oder Bösen gehören. Und einige nerven auch einfach nur, die drei Stark Frauen etwa insbesondere aber Sansa aber auch ihre Mutter.


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2017)

Mein Tipp: schau die Serie weiter, es lohnt sich.


----------



## Talisman79 (31. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, das war eben insbesondere bei Jaime bei mir der Fall.
> 
> Allerdings ist diese große Charaktervielfalt auch gleichzeitig das große Problem. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Hauptfiguren und Handlungsstränge. Das ist schon interessant und generell ist ja alles sehr cool aber dadurch wird man auch nie so in die Erlebnisse einer Person involviert, zumindest geht es mir so. Ich mag gerne eine oder zwei persönliche Bezugspersonen mit denen ich mich identifizieren kann. Bei GoT sind letztlich ALLE irgendwo Arschlöcher, egal ob sie zu den Guten oder Bösen gehören. Und einige nerven auch einfach nur, die drei Stark Frauen etwa insbesondere aber Sansa aber auch ihre Mutter.



aber auch die werden sich noch wandeln,,ohne zu viel spoilern zu wollen  

ich find auch die serie entwickelt ihr volles potential erst beim zweiten oder dritten mal anschauen.es wird mit so vielen namen,ereignissen,häusern,hintergrundinfos und anspielungen um sich geworfen,das die echt erst richtig wirken wenn man noch mal schaut.zu mal später auch wieder oft bezug auf ereignisse der ersten staffeln genommen wird..das macht es manchmal schwer zu folgen,aber wenn man mal drin is,entwickelt der stoff so einen sog das man gar nich mehr aufhören kann.

ich glaub ich hab die mitlerweile 4-5 mal gesehen 


edit:ich würde mein rechtes bein geben,um noch mal sechs staffeln vor mir zu haben die ich noch nich kenne ..lass dir das nich entgehen


----------



## Batze (31. August 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> oh je,und du erdreistest dir andere als dumm zu bezeichnen?(anderer thread)vieleicht sollte man sich auch einfach mal eingestehen,das manche eben nicht im stande sind anspruchsvolle stoffe zu verstehen,und zu bewerten.für manche reicht es halt nur für frauentausch und mitten im leben.
> die serie ist mit 38 emmys die erfolgreichste aller zeiten und hat so ziemlich jede regel gebrochen,die man vorher als standard bezeichnete.mit einer durchschnittswertung von 9,5 bei 1,3 mio abgegeben stimmen(imdb) is es auch die im schnitt höchst bewertetste serie die es gibt.
> 
> 
> aber stimmt schon,,jedem tierchen sein pläsierchen



Häää?
Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun. Niemanden hab ich hier als Dumm bezeichnet. Und ich sagte ja auch ganz klar das Geschmäcker verschieden sind.
Ich kann mit der Serie eben nichts anfangen, andere eben schon. Muss jeder alles gut finden nur weil andere es gut finden? Wo ist das Problem das du hast?
Also dein hate auf mich lass mal bitte sein, hat hier gar nichts verloren.


----------



## Talisman79 (31. August 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Häää?
> Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun. Niemanden hab ich hier als Dumm bezeichnet. Und ich sagte ja auch ganz klar das Geschmäcker verschieden sind.
> Ich kann mit der Serie eben nichts anfangen, andere eben schon. Muss jeder alles gut finden nur weil andere es gut finden? Wo ist das Problem das du hast?
> Also dein hate auf mich lass mal bitte sein, hat hier gar nichts verloren.



ok thema beendet


----------



## Soulja110 (31. August 2017)

Es gäbe schon Möglichkeiten. Man könnte die Storyline von Jon Snow spielen welche im Krieg gegen die Whites mündet oder die Zeit davor als die Kinder des Waldes noch gegen die Menschen kämpften. Aber unterm Strich hätte ich auch abgelehnt, die Rahmenbedingungen sind einfach zu eng.


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2017)

Es hätte auch die Storyline um den "irren König" sein können. Oder oder oder. Das GoT-Universum ist ja nicht sklavisch an die bisher bekannten Charaktere und Handlungsstränge gebunden. Paar Hundert Jahre davor würde z.B. auch gehen.


----------



## Talisman79 (31. August 2017)

am liebsten wäre mir,wenn man irgend einen erfundenen charakter spielen würde,der sich wie bei skyrim jeder fraktion(mit ihren jeweils eigenen quests)anschließen kann..so zwecks wiederspielwert und so  

ich glaub aber wenn ein spiel kommt,wird es sicher die handlung der serie nutzen,da sonst wirklich nur die hardcorefans durchsehen


----------



## mimc1 (31. August 2017)

Gebt mir die Rechte, ein paar Millionen und ich mach das 

Die Tage schon eimal gedacht, welch ein Potenzial ein gelungener GOT Titel hätte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich mag z.B. eigentlich nur Tyrion Lannister,  *Daenerys Targaryen* und *Jon Snow*.


Gerade die beiden mag ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Daenerys hat Allmachtsfantasien und ist machtgeil...gleichzeitig aber ziemlich langweilig. Jon Snow...naja...The Knower of nothing handelt mir einfach oft genug zu dämlich. Beide handeln, ohne nachzudenken und sind beide die langweiligsten Figuren in der Serie.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. August 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gerade die beiden mag ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Daenerys hat Allmachtsfantasien und ist machtgeil...gleichzeitig aber ziemlich langweilig. Jon Snow...naja...The Knower of nothing handelt mir einfach oft genug zu dämlich. Beide handeln, ohne nachzudenken und sind beide die langweiligsten Figuren in der Serie.



Aber sie sind halt, zumindest für mich, die größten Sympathieträger. Dennoch schrieb ich ja schon, wirklich super toll sympathisch ist keiner dort.


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2017)

Für mich auch. Und letztendlich haben fast alle ihre Machtfantasien. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger. Die einen üben ihre Macht im Hintergrund aus, die anderen wollen diese offensiv (Thron). Ich sag nur König des Nordens. Oder die Graufreuds (Eiseninseln)....


----------



## FalloutEffect (31. August 2017)

Ich glaube nicht das Obsidians Stärke es ist ein Spiel auf Buchlage zu produzieren. Ich halte das sowieso für eine bescheuerte Idee, weil Spiele bisher selten an eine Buchvorlage heranreichten. Dann müsste die Geschichte des Spiels weit von der Haupthandlung abspielen und mindestens genauso episch sein. Ähnlich wie Witcher, das eigentlich nach den Büchern spielt und eine eigene Geschichte erzählt. 

Aber was soll bei GoT noch epischer sein, als die Idee das ein unbekannter Bastard mit famosen Erbanlagen, von denen er nichts weiss, mit seiner Tante, von der er nicht weiss, auf Drachen reitend erst die Welt vor Zombies rettet und dann König dieser Welt wird? Es sei denn jemand kommt auf die Idee, dass man einfach Jon Schnees Leben nachspielt.... die Sache mit der Charakterentwicklung und Entscheidungsfreiheit; zwei Stärken Obsidians, kämen da einfach zu kurz.


----------



## dani1986hero (31. August 2017)

Und das wichtigste die Tante dann noch schwängert. *hust*  typisch targaryen und inzucht


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2017)

Daenerys kann nicht mehr schwanger werden. Oder doch?


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. August 2017)

Da fliegen Drachen rum, und Wölfe sind so groß wie Rinder. "Unfruchtbarkeit" wäre da ein bischen lächerlich


----------



## Talisman79 (31. August 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da fliegen Drachen rum, und Wölfe sind so groß wie Rinder. "Unfruchtbarkeit" wäre da ein bischen lächerlich



nein nein,das hat natürlich auch mit übernatürlichem zutun. war das nich diese hexe die drogo verflucht hatte..die dany sogar noch geschützt hatte,und im gegenzug wurde sie von ihr noch verflucht oder so ähnlich

zitat: Dahinter steckte eine Prophezeiung, vor der sich die Hexe fürchtete. Angeblich sollte Daenerys Sohn eines Tages die Welt erobern – das wollte sie verhindern und verfluchte Daenerys zur Unfruchtbarkeit. Daran liegt es, dass Daenerys stattdessen ihre Drachen als ihre Kinder bezeichnet.


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. September 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> die serie ist mit 38 emmys die erfolgreichste aller zeiten


Wobei man dazu sagen muss das nur in den letzten 2 Jahren die Hauptkategorie Dramaserie gewonnen wurde und 3/4 der Auszeichnungen aus den technischen und Designkategorien stammen und nicht aus den Bereichen Drehbuch/Schauspiel/Regie stammen. In denen führen ganz andere Serien, die greift ihre Preise also mehrheitlich durch Technik/Design und nicht durch Inhalt ab. Das machen ganz andere Serien.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> und hat so ziemlich jede regel gebrochen,die man vorher als standard bezeichnete.


Das halte ich doch aber mal für ein großes Gerücht, das meiste was in GoT passierte hat es so schon in anderen Serien gegeben, nur eher nicht so geballt auf einmal. Und vieles davon findet man auch in einfacherer Form schon lange in Soaps.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> mit einer durchschnittswertung von 9,5 bei 1,3 mio abgegeben stimmen(imdb) is es auch die im schnitt höchst bewertetste serie die es gibt.


Da dort momentan sich 5 Serien im Bereich 9,5-9,3 bewegen und deine 9,5 schon aktuell nicht mehr stimmen ist das auch eine sehr gewagte Aussge, die momentan gar nicht mehr stimmt, denn es liegt grad Band of Brothers mit 9,5 zu 9,4 in Führung. Davon ab hat imdb gar keinen Bereich Serien insgesamt sondern TV und da zählen auch noch Dokus zu und da liegen noch Unsere Erde und seine Fortsetzung vor GoT.

Also täte dem Ganzen etwas weniger Übertreibung von deiner Seite her auch gut.


----------



## MichaelG (1. September 2017)

Einen Vergleich zu Unsre Erde oder BoB halte ich für schwachsinnig, sorry. Eine Naturdoku und ein WWII-Drama was auf Tatsachen beruht zum Vergleich mit einem Mitteralts-Fantasy-Setting heranziehen ist...

Wenn würde ich nur ungefähr innerhalb des gleichen Genres vergleichen wollen. Und da hat GoT so ziemlich eine Alleinstellung. Ein HdR kommt da nicht ran. Die Hobbit-Trilogie habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber von dem was ich kenne ist GoT der Platzhirsch.

Da eher (und selbst das hinkt) würde ich noch GoT mit TWD vergleichen. Und auch dort liegt GoT vorn.


----------



## Talisman79 (1. September 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wobei man dazu sagen muss das nur in den letzten 2 Jahren die Hauptkategorie Dramaserie gewonnen wurde und 3/4 der Auszeichnungen aus den technischen und Designkategorien stammen und nicht aus den Bereichen Drehbuch/Schauspiel/Regie stammen. In denen führen ganz andere Serien, die greift ihre Preise also mehrheitlich durch Technik/Design und nicht durch Inhalt ab. Das machen ganz andere Serien.
> 
> Das halte ich doch aber mal für ein großes Gerücht, das meiste was in GoT passierte hat es so schon in anderen Serien gegeben, nur eher nicht so geballt auf einmal. Und vieles davon findet man auch in einfacherer Form schon lange in Soaps.
> 
> ...



weil bei imdb ,serien ja auch nicht unter tv show gehandelt werden -.- .und wo is die 9,5 nicht aktuell? bitte leute,,wenn ihr nichts nahhaftes zu sagen habt,sagt doch am besten gar nix.und das der leicht beschränkte batze das noch liked wundert nich gar nich..null plan vom thema,aber hauptsache jeden liken der andere bloszustellen versucht..kennen wir doch schon aus anderen threads.

die serie ist defakto die erfolgreichste aller zeiten,,(da kannst du dich drehen und wenden wie du möchtest)die ein zwei dokus,die ebenfalls in die kategorie tv show fallen zähl ich da nicht mit(weil eben,doku),genau so die miniserie(BoB),ich rede von richtigen serien,die über jahre liefen(man kann wenn man so minderbemittelt wie ihr is,natürlich auch alles extra schön falsch verstehen).nur weil ihr frauentauschgucker,das nicht einzuordnen wisst,müsst ihr eure dummheit nich auf andere projezieren.guckt weiter harry potter oder die knuddeligen hobbits aus dem herr der idioten,aber unterlasst es mich in jedem verfickten thread anzugehen...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_awards_and_nominations_received_by_Game_of_Thrones


----------



## Talisman79 (1. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Einen Vergleich zu Unsre Erde oder BoB halte ich für schwachsinnig, sorry. Eine Naturdoku und ein WWII-Drama was auf Tatsachen beruht zum Vergleich mit einem Mitteralts-Fantasy-Setting heranziehen ist...
> 
> Wenn würde ich nur ungefähr innerhalb des gleichen Genres vergleichen wollen. Und da hat GoT so ziemlich eine Alleinstellung. Ein HdR kommt da nicht ran. Die Hobbit-Trilogie habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber von dem was ich kenne ist GoT der Platzhirsch.
> 
> Da eher (und selbst das hinkt) würde ich noch GoT mit TWD vergleichen. Und auch dort liegt GoT vorn.



ja das merken die doch gar nich,,denen geht es doch auch auch nich darum hier inhaltlich zu diskutieren,,die freuen sich wenn sie sich über dinge aufregen können die sie nie gesehen oder gespielt haben..null ahnung aber ganz viel meinung.solche leute braucht ein forum.und sich dann wundern wenn wegen solchen affen hier nichts mehr los is



mein bedarf hier is jetzt auch gedeckt


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Einen Vergleich zu Unsre Erde oder BoB halte ich für schwachsinnig, sorry. Eine Naturdoku und ein WWII-Drama was auf Tatsachen beruht zum Vergleich mit einem Mitteralts-Fantasy-Setting heranziehen ist...
> 
> Wenn würde ich nur ungefähr innerhalb des gleichen Genres vergleichen wollen. Und da hat GoT so ziemlich eine Alleinstellung. Ein HdR kommt da nicht ran. Die Hobbit-Trilogie habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber von dem was ich kenne ist GoT der Platzhirsch.
> 
> Da eher (und selbst das hinkt) würde ich noch GoT mit TWD vergleichen. Und auch dort liegt GoT vorn.


Ich habe nicht angefangen hier eine Kategorie zum Vergleich zu nehmen die eben mehr als nur Fantasie beinhaltet, das darfst du gerne mit demjenigen ausdiskutieren der eben das genommen hat und nicht aufgepasst hat das da seine über alles geliebte Serie eben nicht führt entgegen seiner Aussage.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> weil bei imdb ,serien ja auch nicht unter tv show gehandelt werden -.- .und wo is die 9,5 nicht aktuell?


Glückwunsch du hast es geschafft nicht zu verstehen was ich geschrieben hab und was der Begriff aktuell bedeutet, spielst dich aber als der Oberchecker auf.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> bitte leute,,wenn ihr nichts nahhaftes zu sagen habt,sagt doch am besten gar nix.und das der leicht beschränkte batze das noch liked wundert nich gar nich..null plan vom thema,aber hauptsache jeden liken der andere bloszustellen versucht..kennen wir doch schon aus anderen threads.


Wo war jetzt nochmal das nahhafte(was auch immer das sein soll) gegen meine Argumentation? Ach gibts nicht, dafür wird lieber jeder beleidigt der die Serie nicht wie du anhimmelt oder sich mal kritisch mit deiner Argumentation auseinandersetzt.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> die serie ist defakto die erfolgreichste aller zeiten,,(da kannst du dich drehen und wenden wie du möchtest)


Das kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an, und du als Fanboy suchst dir natürlich die heraus die dir passen.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> die ein zwei dokus,die ebenfalls in die kategorie tv show fallen zähl ich da nicht mit(weil eben,doku),


Entweder zählen die mit oder du musst dir eine andere Kategorie suchen, ein das zählt aber nicht weils dir nicht passt gibts nicht.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> genau so die miniserie(BoB),ich rede von richtigen serien,die über jahre liefen(man kann wenn man so minderbemittelt wie ihr is,natürlich auch alles extra schön falsch verstehen).


Statt einem Argument mal wieder nur eine Beleidigung, soviel zum Thema nahhaft.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> nur weil ihr frauentauschgucker,das nicht einzuordnen wisst,müsst ihr eure dummheit nich auf andere projezieren.guckt weiter harry potter oder die knuddeligen hobbits aus dem herr der idioten,aber unterlasst es mich in jedem verfickten thread anzugehen...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_awards_and_nominations_received_by_Game_of_Thrones


Bei der Wortwahl und Rechtschreibung kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen wer hier der minderbemittelte ist.

Wenn du so weitermachst dürftest du demnächst gesperrt werden, ernst nehmen kann man dich jedenfalls so nicht mehr.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> ja das merken die doch gar nich,,denen geht es doch auch auch nich darum hier inhaltlich zu diskutieren,,die freuen sich wenn sie sich über dinge aufregen können die sie nie gesehen oder gespielt haben..null ahnung aber ganz viel meinung.solche leute braucht ein forum.und sich dann wundern wenn wegen solchen affen hier nichts mehr los is


Sagt derjenige, der andere die seine Meinung teilen ständig beleidigt. Ich hoffe das ist ungewollte Ironie.

Naja ich werde mit dir jedenfalls nicht mehr diskutieren, du bist ja so ein Fanboy dass du keiner sachlichen Diskussion zugänglich bist und bei kritischer Auseinandersetzung mit der Serie nur noch beleidigend wirst weil man deine Lieblingsserie nicht wie du anhimmelt.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. September 2017)

Jetzt mal bitte *alle* ne Nummer zurückschalten mit Beleidigungen und ähnlichem. Danke

Muss nicht sein, das ist ein Forum und keine Dorfkneipe.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> nur weil ihr frauentauschgucker,das nicht einzuordnen wisst,müsst ihr eure dummheit nich auf andere projezieren.guckt weiter harry potter oder die knuddeligen hobbits aus dem herr der idioten,aber unterlasst es mich in jedem verfickten thread anzugehen..


sorry aber so nen Quark brauchst du gar nicht posten bzw. dich nicht wundern wenn es dann ein (unschönes) Echo darauf gibt.

Sag nur Steine und Glashaus


----------



## Spiritogre (1. September 2017)

Also rein vom Gefallen her liegen bei mir Harry Potter, Herr der Ringe und Band of Brothers doch noch eine ganze Ecke vor Game of Thrones.


----------



## Batze (1. September 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> und das der leicht beschränkte batze das noch liked wundert nich gar nich..


Aber sonst geht es dir noch gut?
Weiter oben hast du schon versucht mich zu beleidigen, vollkommen haltlos und ohne Grund, und dann wundern sich solche Leute wie du das man verbal auch mal zurückschlägt. Das gefällt dann nicht und schon ist man wie du sagst "leicht beschränkt". Irgendwann reicht es.
Und was ich oder sonstwer auch immer liked kann dir ja wohl vollkommen egal sein.
Willst du mit deinen Unverschämten Äußerungen jetzt auch noch den Leuten vorhalten außer "Affen" zu sein das sie nur noch das liken dürfen was du Genemigst?

Machst hier einen Rundumschlag nach den anderen, in so gut wie  jedem post wo du auf andere Meinungen versuchst einzugehen nur Beleidigungen und alle haben Unrecht. Nur du bist der Allwissende.

Kenne wir ja schon aus z.B. diesem neuerem/aktuelleremThread "KLICK". Reich da mal Video oder zumindest Screens nach von deinen 3500 Spielstunden. Kannst du bis jetzt auch nicht, aber großes Mundwerk haben und alle anderen als Lügner hinstellen.

Auch hier war es Ruhig, es wurden nur Meinungen ausgetauscht, bis du kamst mit deinen persönlichen Beleidigungen.

Und dann sowas.


> .null ahnung aber ganz viel meinung.solche leute braucht ein forum.und sich dann wundern wenn wegen solchen affen hier nichts mehr los is


Ein großer Teil dieser "Affen" hält das Forum hier überhaupt noch am leben, und das seit mehr als 10-15 Jahren. Wo warst du da, wie lange bist du schon hier das du dich Anmaßt hier alle die anderer Meinung als du bist als "Affen" zu betiteln, und das Permanent in so gut wie in jedem Thread wo du auftauchst sind Leute die anderer Meinung als du bist Lügner, Spinner, Minderbemittelt, die die keine Ahnung haben usw., jetzt also "Affen".

Ich weiß, ich bin manchmal auch nicht gerade zimperlich und einiges was ich da sage ist zu Hoch gegriffen, gebe ich auch voll zu und habe mich das ein oder andere Mal auch für Entschuldigt das es etwas zu weit ging, aber was du hier abziehst ist eine ganz andere Qualität die jeder Beschreibung spottet. 
Und bei solch, deinen Sätzen und Argumentationen sähe es hier im Forum also besser aus deiner Meinung nach. Da bist du wohl der einzige der das Glaubt. 
Wie gesagt, gerade mal ein halbes Jahr hier und dann permanent solche Sprüche abliefern und das immer und immer wieder.
Ich glaube du brauchst wirklich mal eine Ruhepause um runter zu kommen.


----------



## derGronf (1. September 2017)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach lässt sich tatsächlich nur wenig Fantasy in Game of Thrones finden, was in einem Spiel verwurstet werden könnte. Und wenn man schon vorher oder nachher einsteigen muss, dann kann man es auch gleich bleiben lassen und einfach ein eigenes Szenario entwickeln. Wofür sich Obsidian ganz offensichtlich auch entschieden hat.
Was bringt es, 100 Jahre vor der eigentlichen Geschichte eine Geschichte zu etablieren, nur damit man in einem Game of Thrones Setting rum rennen kann? Nicht viel würde ich sagen. Dann doch lieber eine eigene, neue Geschichte erfinden mit dem Grad an Fantasy, den man haben will. Ach Mist, so hat Obsidian das ja gehandhabt. Alles richtig gemacht, würd ich sagen. 
Allerdings bin ich gespannt, wer als nächstes auf den Hypertrain aufspringt und das beste Game of Thrones-Spiel aller Zeiten entwickelt.

Aber was sag ich da, ich mag die Serie nicht. Viel zu viel Gelaber. Ab und an mal völlig widersinnige Plott-Twists, nur um dem ahnungslosen Zuschauer vorzugaukeln, man hätte was zu sagen. Die Bücher waren ganz nett, also die ersten Drei, danach war allerdings der Weg relativ klar, wohin die Geschichte führen soll. Vielleicht sind die Autoren der Serie ja besser, vor allem, nachdem sie sich von den Büchern gelöst hatten, aber wirklich nachvollziehbar, warum die laute Mehrheit Game of Thrones so toll findet, hat sich mir nie erschlossen.

Gehabt euch Wohl
derGronf


----------



## Spiritogre (2. September 2017)

derGronf schrieb:


> Was bringt es, 100 Jahre vor der eigentlichen Geschichte eine Geschichte zu etablieren, nur damit man in einem Game of Thrones Setting rum rennen kann? Nicht viel würde ich sagen. Dann doch lieber eine eigene, neue Geschichte erfinden mit dem Grad an Fantasy, den man haben will.


Bekannte Marken verkaufen sich halt gut. Das Lizenzspiele nicht den besten Ruf haben kommt allerdings auch nicht von ungefähr. 
Allerdings gibt es auch eben immer jede Menge Fans, die das dann dennoch gerne spielen, eben weil es in ihrem geliebten Setting spielt.



> aber wirklich nachvollziehbar, warum die laute Mehrheit Game of Thrones so toll findet, hat sich mir nie erschlossen.


Unglaubliche Gewalt und sehr viel nackte Haut. Beides sieht man zwar vereinzelt auch in anderen Serien immer mal wieder, in Filmen aber praktisch gar nicht mehr (die 70er und 80er sind halt vorbei) und in GoT gibt es beides in rauen Mengen. 

Wie gesagt, es gibt andere Serien wie Rome (fand ich sehr gut) als auch z.B. Spartacus (fand ich ziemlich gut) wo es jede Menge Sex, Gewalt und Blut und Gedärme gibt. Allerdings haben die halt das Problem mit dem geschichtlichen Setting, das muss die Leute erst mal ansprechen, und dann wirkt es durch die Darstellung letztlich auch einfach dort dann doch ein "wenig" übertrieben. Und bei Sachen wie Spartacus leidet es dann noch zusätzlich daran, dass man vorher weiß wie es ausgeht (alle tot), da haben Viele dann sicher von vornherein keine Lust das zu schauen.


----------

